

Protect Internet Freedom (RFC, Not an Endorsement) - maerF0x0
http://start.protectinternetfreedom.com/

======
maerF0x0
Was assaulted with this weird ad on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcYyK6MhIfM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcYyK6MhIfM)

Thoughts about PIF?

